# Brackettville Bear ????????



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Any body heard about this one? I just received it in an e-mail today. Can anybody confirm or is it BS?The e-mail said it was hit on 90.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm in Del Rio alot. talk there is it in the Brackett/Spofford area. I've only heard snippets, but I;ll ask some of the locals. I talk to several when I have lunch at the hotel.


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

We use to hunt 10,000 acres in the Bracketville area and our ranch owner claimed seeing one twice along with his ranch hands seeing it and pointing out its tracks to us.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

About 20 years ago a black bear showed up on our lease in Zavala county for about 1-2 weeks, we saw it twice and found tracks and then it was gone.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I thought Bears were a protected species in Texas? I could very well be wrong. Maybe it was hit by a car.


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

cj9271 said:


> Any body heard about this one? I just received it in an e-mail today. Can anybody confirm or is it BS?The e-mail said it was hit on 90.


 we used to hunt there back in the early 90's and I saw one that been shot near Spofford,,so they are in the area.. if that helps any..


----------



## bandolera (Oct 13, 2004)

The bear was killed on cr3008 about 15 miles west of bracketville by a car somtime the the week before last. I picked up the Bracketville Newspaper and it was in there. According to the the owner of our lease that my dad has hunted since the early 70's they had a pretty good bear population through the mid 70's.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, I don't know about the woods, but I bet that deer shat on the road when it got hit. Poor bear.sad_smiles rs


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Rusty, you were so close to pulling it off........You "bearly" missed it!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

bandolera said:


> The bear was killed on cr3008 about 15 miles west of bracketville by a car somtime the the week before last. I picked up the Bracketville Newspaper and it was in there. According to the the owner of our lease that my dad has hunted since the early 70's they had a pretty good bear population through the mid 70's.


I second this notion, I saw the same paper this weekend.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> Rusty, you were so close to pulling it off........You "bearly" missed it!


Ha Ha , just saw it , darn SFA education. :help: rs


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Hal01 said:


> I thought Bears were a protected species in Texas? I could very well be wrong. Maybe it was hit by a car.


said it was hit on 90............


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

That good ol' BBA ( Birds, Babes & Alcohol) is still paying dividends.



Rusty S said:


> Ha Ha , just saw it , darn SFA education. :help: rs


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2004)

There used to be so many bear back in the day the San Antonio paper had mercantile ads that included bear meat for sale as late as the 1850's.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

One was videoed in Vanderpool either last year or year before walking by a feeder


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*i can't find anything?*

didn't see anything about bears on Texas Parks website?



Hal01 said:


> I thought Bears were a protected species in Texas? I could very well be wrong. Maybe it was hit by a car.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

It is on the states endangered species list. Kill one with a gun, and you will likely be making friends with someone named Bubba in a jail cell and rightfully so:

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/blackbear/

The good news is that it is making a comeback in all sections of the state - in West Texas coming in from Mexico to the Guadalupe Mountains, in North Texas coming in from the Wa****a mountains in Oklahoma and the Ozarks in Arkansas/Mo, and to East Texas from Louisianna.

The protected status may well result in a huntable population again in our life time - if we are lucky and people leave the bears alone.

Earl


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They've been seen and have been captured on game cameras around Leakey so they're making a come back.

Cool.

TH


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

My family settled in the Uvalde area back in the early 1800's. We have an old memoir that talks about abundant black bear, puma and deer from that time period.

Good to see they're making a comeback...I think...


----------



## trophyhunter01 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have been to a ranch in Webb county saw a picture of one on the wall where one was shot there years ago by one of the ranch owners kids and the troubles started from there...it is a federal deal to shoot bears in this state..I have heard they have been spotted all the way up thru Lost Maples/Leaky area as well.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

No doubt they are in the area. Found one dead with an arrow in him at a friends lease in Del Rio two seasons ago. Rancher was pizzed called the game warden. The bear had an aluminum arrow in it. Lucky for them they all had composite arrows.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

yeah theyre there...in small numbers that migrate over from mexico, same goes for east texas...every once in a while they will spot one that has come over from Lousy-anna


----------



## mpope13 (Apr 27, 2007)

A guy I worked for in Laredo Killed one near the toll rode on his place and settled out of court. There are still good numbers in Mexico and that close to the border no doubt they roam across the river.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

This one was videod last year in Leakey--pretty cool.

http://bone-ranches.com/LewisBear.wmv


----------



## ggibbons27 (Jul 30, 2008)

Gents, a few years ago I spotted bear tracks in East Texas. My discovery left me confused so I researched it. This is what I found. Enjoy. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_pl_w7000_1046.pdf

-Garrett


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

We hunt 45mil north/east of DelRio about 15mil north/west of Comstock , While there on opening weekend we heard of a bear that was hit by a car suposedly by a county sheriff or some kind of peace officer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Taken from a place I hunt and with my stealth cam...WW


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Iheard of several sightings in the Falcon Lake Zapata Co. area. I have frinds that have ranches on the Mexican side near the Picachos Mountains where they are abundant. they probably move north from there.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

wet dreams said:


> Taken from a place I hunt and with my stealth cam...WW


You can't prove that's a bear, there are no bears in Texas.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I know it's unlikely, but what happens if someone is attacked and kills a bear? How would that situation be handled considering they are endangered in Texas?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Same way I would explain shooting one of our endangered Timber Rattlers, self defense pure n simple, you let one come up the tree I'm sitting in, yea I would shoooo him away, he would be truely endangered...WW


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Not surprising at all.

Here is a link to a story I posted a few months ago. Black bear captured in a Del Rio neighborhood and released in the Black Gap Wildlife Area.

http://www.delrionewsherald.com/story.lasso?ewcd=351731fa980d96e9


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

raw10628 said:


> I know it's unlikely, but what happens if someone is attacked and kills a bear? How would that situation be handled considering they are endangered in Texas?


Better drag it through your front door to beat that rap!


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

I read the article in a hunting periodical I pick while eating in the Buger N Shake there in Bracketville. The article was written by a game warden... I wish I could find it, but I threw it out... It stated it was hit approx 15mi outside of Bracketville.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

We drive through the area all the time on our way to lease between Comstock and Pandale. Hunt near the Pecos River and yes, blackbears have been seen along the river...Back in 2000/01 neighboring lease shot one, tried to lie to the gamewarden, none the less he's still paying the cost I'm sure.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

We have quite a few here in La. and while they are really neat to see....................think 300 pound **** that you can't shoot. Tear up your feeder.....foul up your deer hunt and make you nervous at night.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

huntinguy said:


> We have quite a few here in La. and while they are really neat to see....................think 300 pound **** that you can't shoot. Tear up your feeder.....foul up your deer hunt and make you nervous at night.


If I'm not mistaken your on or close to the Black River, the pic I posted of the bear is in Natchez. I know exactly what you mean about being nervous, I was waiting on a ride last yr afterdark, I called my wife while at a intersection of 2 log rds, by the time she answered I remembered I can't talk to her and listen for a bear on the prowl, so I called her back when I got to camp....WW


----------

